# need advice for opening a workshop



## acecode

hello, hope everyone is having a good , sorry in advance English is not my native language.
well im intersted in woodwork especially with cnc router, i want to work with mdf or hdf here is some samples


























i need some recommendation for the types of machinery that i will need to make this kind of furniture
thnx in advance i appreciate any help


----------



## wuddoc

If the MDF & HDF are unfinished then you will need to coat or laminate the surfaces. The photographic samples you show are frameless and most likely based on a 32mm system. Read about and investigate the 32mm system to better understand how to produce what you are showing in the photographs.

To keep it simple and inexpensive when starting out a tablesaw and cordless drill will get you going. The edges can be covered with self adhesive edge banding material.

Manufacturing can use a CNC router, CNC Saw, or CNC Laser but now you are talking about mass production. If that is what you wish to do then you need to visit with an industrial machinery distributor(s).

If your goal is just to have and work with a CNC machine then you may look for work at various woodworking companies where your CNC operation would create added value to that companies product. The CNC machinery part is only the beginning as you have to learn about material, tooling, feeds and speeds, and learning how to use 2d and/or 3d software.


----------



## Regin

You can use CNC mills for this work. CNC mills operate in torque. CNC mills are rigid and massive so you can use it for wood cutting as well as metal cutting in metal printing process.


----------



## Cooler

FDM is the trade magazine for that industry. I would request a subscription. It will not only show advertisements for the required machinery, but also articles reviewing the machines, materials and marketing practices.

You will also find wholesale sources for plywood, banding, hardware, etc.

I see that FDM has merged with a cabinet making magazine and is now called FDM+C.

http://www.fdmcdigital.com/


----------



## rwe2156

I would suggest you need a table saw and/or track saw or both to cut materials down to size.
An edge banding machine is nice too, but maybe too expensive to start with.
You will also need some way to apply the veneers such as a vaccuum press.

Materials like MDF are very toxic to the lungs so you need a good respirator and plenty of ventilation in your shop.


----------



## Pete123

I have Busellato easy jet 5.12 for over 2 months and it's been a rollercoaster since day 1. On the second day of installation unpleasant accident happened, I was attacked by Scm/Busellato tech, but I didn't press charges. Easy-jet came with one part broken- they call it muffler- and 2 months after I received 4 or more packages with spare parts but there is no-one good! Today I called about problem with post processor and tech Benjamin from SCM/BUSELLATO hang up on me accusing me of using illegal copy of Alphacam. I was train in Europe where I bought alphacam. They are telling me that they will not help me because they don't have alphacam license in their data base in here. 
I called about post processor!! And every time they logged into a team viewer they start changing options of team viewer without permission. 
MY COMPUTER=MY PROPERTY!
I'm thinking of returning the machine very seriously. 
This is real service from Scm, Buselato and I didn't signed for that. BE AWARE!
You should consider Biesse cnc router and edgebander. Service is more than great!
I have Biesse cnc and edgebander and without any previous experience I was able to adjust both by myself - with biesse tech on the phone


----------



## cabmaker

Talk about getting the cart ahead of the horse !

Do you have any experience ? lets begin there

What is your native language….lets minimize miscommunication here


----------



## 000

1 post..6 months ago….He ain't coming back!


----------



## Pete123

cabmaker
I do have experience, but not with old machines that only dinosaurs can program 
My Biesse Rover 13s is from 1996  I learn quickly and I'm already programming rover.
What miscommunication are you talking about?


----------

